# Any experience with wisteria and goats?



## Hoover67 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have found conflicting opinions on the safety of goats eating wisteria.  I have talked with people who hire their goats out to clean out brush and they have had no problems with wisteria.  I have also seen specific references to Japenese wisteria.  I have chinese wisteria growing in my yard.  The goats can get to it.  I just do not see how I can remove all of it before I pick up my girls in 8 days!!!!  Does anyone have any firsthand experience?
Thanks!


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 26, 2011)

I know you are looking for someone with first-hand experience and that's not me.  What I will tell you is what I have experienced with what you and I have read concerning poisonous or potentially toxic plants pertaining to goats.  I've only had goats for two years, but I have run the gamut with my goats eating what I've read is going to kill them.  No one has died to date or even shown any signs of distress or intestinal upset.  Is that luck or just the fact that they don't over eat on any particular toxic plant?

For me, the key word is "potentially."  Yes, many plants are know to have toxins, that if eaten in large quantities or on a regular basis, _may_ cause a toxic reaction.  If you have goats that are very hungry or not being fed a satisfying diet, they may gorge themselves on these plants if that is all they have to eat.  I'm going to safely assume that is not going to be you.

I've read and heard repeatedly that rhododendron and azalea are going to kill my goats.  Every day, and I mean every day, since my kids were able to eat solid food, they stop at my azalea and rhodi bushes on the way to the pasture from the barn as I have to walk them there.  There is no other path to take so that isn't even an option.  All of them have a small "salad" of these toxic leaves and then continue on to the pasture with their parents.  

At first I was in a panic and thought I would be drenching them with charcoal and various other cures because they would be on death's door.  Nope.  Hasn't happened.  Their stools are normal, they act fine and life goes on.  I forgot to mention they eat ferns too!

My intention is not to be casual or glib about what could happen, but to help alleviate your fear concerning wisteria.  Is it worse that what my goats eat, I don't know.  I like to think that most goats have a sense or instinct of what to eat.  I have seen them ignore plants that look fine to me, but be it personal goat taste or potentially toxic, I don't know.

An informed goat keeper is what everyone strives to be and is to be commended.  Sometimes all of this knowledge can make one eternally stressed and missing the most important part of having goats...enjoying them!

Now for the infamous BYH disclaimer:  "I am not a vet or botanist even though I have played one on TV.  I do not recommend, encourage, or even want you to believe anything I've said.  This is my never-to-humble opinion and will be shot down by those with more experience than me." 

Enjoy your new goats.


----------



## elevan (Aug 26, 2011)

Goatherd gave a very good argument for why you shouldn't FREAK out over the poisonous plant listings.  

Some plants are only poisonous at certain stages of life.  Some plants only have poisonous parts (like roots...what goat eats roots).  Some plants are only poisonous when wilted.  And so on.  I believe the only plant that you do not want your goat eating ANY part of at ANY time is Oleander.  Just be cautious and watchful of all other plants.  Remember that any poisonous plant in a large quantity is likely to be a bad thing...but generally a small amount will be fine.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 27, 2011)

Goatherd ... you owe me a new keyboard after reading that disclaimer.


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 27, 2011)

A little levity never hurts.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 27, 2011)

But does force one to clean a keyboard when reading with a mouth full of coffee.


----------

